# Pompano Surf rods



## Stan Lockhart

Looking to purchase a couple of Spinning Pompano Rods 12',with great bite detection and and priced around 125.00ea.Please give me you two cents worth! thanks


----------



## booyahfishing

I personally buy all of my surf rods at Reel Fun on Pace. Can't remember the brand, but I bought a good one I think for about $30 and it has held up well, including a bunch of shark fishing. I personally don't see the need to spend as much money, but to each their own. However, the ones at Reel Fun work great and aren't nearly the same cost.


----------



## tcsurfisher

penn persute 12" $30 bucks at kmart just add your choice of reel


----------



## Atwood

Thanks Tony! I have been meaning to ask you what kind you use. I have seen you throw yours and they throw a mile! I looked at a 12 ft Penn yesterday as Bass Pro. but it was 100.00. I just couldnt spend that much, esp. since my last good Penn got drug off in the gulf somewhere.


----------



## j_purdy

The Power Stick by Offshore Angler is a good all-around surf rod($75), Penn Spinfishers are aGREAT pomp rod($90-11'or12'). Another option you might have not considered is a salmon/steelhead rod. Witha long, limber rod like that you can use much lighter gear and still cast a long way. They're great for calmer conditions, but not so much rough waters. Hope it helps.

-Jason


----------



## Fishermon

I've been looking at the Tiralejo by Shimano....HHT has them here in Navarre....had a feel for them the other day...they seem to be a nice solid rod for some fine pompano fishing. Also, I would consider a 14' or 15' rod for those days that you don't want to get wet wading and cast a mile far where the fish is at. A fast tip rod for some pompano jigs is recomended too...doesn't have to be that long, but make sure is got a light tip and light light over all . G loomis, lamiglassor better yet have some of the pros here on the PFF rod buildersto make you a nice custom rod for your reel and the type of fishing you'll be doing. Good luck , have fun.


----------



## Charlie2

My latest experiment into the Pompano surf fishing world is a 12 foot UL(I call it that) built on a crappie pole blank. It's really fun with a bonito. NOT!



I use a 11 foot AFAW Estuary(1-3 oz) with jigs or 'running and gunning'. I use a 13 foot AFAW SURF(3-5 oz) when casting multiple dropper rigs with bait.



It's easier to have to shorten the cast to reach the fish than to wishfully watch when the fish are just beyond range.



Besides I had a close encounter with a shark and no longer wade, It's fishing from dry sand at a long distance.



One Pompano went 22" this year along with a lot of 'regular' ones. 



Stan: Where are you? You were supposed to come back after your knee surgery but didn't. Send me a PM please.



Merry Christmas from the Swamp. C2


----------



## xl883lo

I have been eyeing the new Penn Pro-Guide rods. They are graphite and look really nice. 12 footer may be just a little out of you stated budget but maybe you can find one on sale

http://www.tackledirect.com/penn-guide-surf-rods.html


----------



## Stan Lockhart

Someone said that AFAW rods have a new rod called 6NBait,Anyone tried or using this rod? Comes in 9'10'11'12'13' Lengts


----------



## Stan Lockhart

Here the 6nbait from AFAW 12' is a great rod at mid price point!


----------



## JLMass

we use king and cobia rods for surf fishing for pompano with 706's or 302's you can chunk 3oz of lead pretty far dont even have to wade out some times


----------



## Rick Shaw

this is a subject that can become a riddle.. I will list a few rod qualities that I appreciate.. 



1. must feel good when catching a fish



2. must be a dark color with fast-action tip to display a bite while I am down the beach catching sand fleas.. this display is usually not the bent action on bite but rather bent while without bite.. a straight tip means run like H#77 for the rod..



3. must lob sufficient weight and two fleas to the spot where Pompano feed... this is sometimes very close and calm.. but often very far and windy.. a zippy snap cast will send everything but the bait to the intended destination.



my favorite rod is 9' with a very fast taper and max's out with 3oz sinker and 15# mono... 



my best heavy-surf rod is 10', semi-fast taper and max's out with 4oz.. the fish do not struggle much. tho on a rough day they tend to run for the shore anyway



my best distance rod is 17' Daiwa Procaster telescopic.. very limber and max's out at 4oz.. not much fun to fish with on a rough day and really a handful getting the fish on the beach... 



braid line can enhance your distance with any of these rods.. but braid can be a pain in rough conditions.. 



a stiffer rod and heavier lead can get more distance as well tho the Pompano has a tough time putting up a fight and the overall fishing experience is considerably diminished. 



PM me if I can provide specific details..



Chris


----------



## Turbow

> *xl883lo (12/24/2008)*I have been eyeing the new Penn Pro-Guide rods. They are graphite and look really nice. 12 footer may be just a little out of you stated budget but maybe you can find one on sale




I bought the 12-footer at HHT a little over a year ago and haven't been disappointed. The rod is first class.


----------



## captain wahoo

I have a cheapo shakespere combo 12' with the reel, it cost me 40 bucks at walmart a few years ago. Have not been disappointed. Have since upgraded the reel, but it works well. Times were hard


----------



## Shiznik

I have to say out of the ones I have and use for Surf Fishing, my favorite one is a 12' Penn Graphite rod w/ a Penn 7500 on it. Those graphite rod are soooo sweet. I only have 2 of them, but then again, I have a couple of Oacean Masters that are 12' and one of them has a Shakespear large face reel on it and thats the one that most of the Pomps seem to hit for some reason. Maybe its just a really lucky rod. I'd never part with it. 

I have a buddy that Pompano fishes with me sometimes and you would be amazed at his set ups. They are 14' Alvey Rods, with the yellow Alvey Reels on all of them. He can hit the Liberty Ship from the beach every now and then, lol! But they look strange because they are mounted at the butt of the rod and look just like a super sized fly rod. Anybody else seen these in action before? The reels are around $124, and I think the rods are about $90 too. Sorry this got so long winded, but do want to mention that I believe the Alvey Company is Austrailian.


----------



## nockowt1

What kind of action should a good surfcasting rod have? I'm looking for a rod I can buy at a sporting goods store (Dicks, Academy, etc) that will allow me to cast a good distance.


----------



## Stan Lockhart

Got two 6nbait rods 12'long. Thanks forall of the feedback.


----------



## Rick Shaw

you will learn all about your purchase in the coming months... no teacher like experience...



I suspect your search for the perfect Surf Rod is not over



good luck


----------



## Stan Lockhart

I bounced the 6&bate rods! Still looking!


----------

